# We may finally have a cure!!! no not the linden method



## sci_fli (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll cut straight to the point.

DPD or depersonalisation disorder is sometimes caused by obsessive thoughts. The obsessive side of OCD. Stop the Obesessive thoughts stop the feeling of detachment.

Dr Evan Torch, Atlanta suggests using a combination of Luvox (faverin), clomipramine (anafranil) and provigil. "Torch calls this combination of an SSRI and a stimulant "the hidden pearl that can really help DPD""...

I quote

"As a general rule I use a psychostimulant (provigil) as a brief intervention to "lift" the 
patient out of the depersonalization and then follow with Anafranil and Luvox 
titrating up to 50--75 mg. over several weeks."

he also says: 
"It is imperative to remember that I do not know either your history or your 
physical condition---all of this must run through your physician! 
Provigil is a weak psychstimulant though it has not been authorized for many uses "off label" in the US. Again, all of this assumes one do not have any bipolar or schizophriform issues 
and and has a normal cardiovascular and neurological status. There are also 
anticholinergic side effects, which though mild, need to be explained to a 
patient and monitored."

Now back to me 
Personally I have been researching DPD for about 2.5 years. and I read an amazing book that was published April 2006.

"FEELING UNREAL, Depersonalization disorder and the loss of the self" written in April 2006 available here in the USA: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/019517 ... 52?ie=UTF8

Buy it if your suffering or just interested. You can also get it in the UK

If you would like the contact details of Dr Evan M Torch get in touch!!!


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for that, I always suspected stimulants were the best way to go about conquering this and now I'm convinced. I'll throw the suggestion towards my psychiatrist tomorrow.

Are you DP'd yourself?


----------



## sci_fli (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.. Yes I am DP'd myself. have been for 2.5 years. It's not just the stimulant though. Stimulants use up noraderenaline to keep your brain active. This in turn needs to be replaced. The replacement comes through The luvox and Clomipramine. Which deal with the root of the problem which is the obessive thoughts. My doctor is a b**** though so she won't try any of the things I suggest. She thinks it's because of my ADHD that I have my problems. I don't agree with her. I might consider going to America and getting treatment privately. I'm from the UK btw. although expensive I won't have to deal with these shitty feelings anylonger.

Simon


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats great news ..unless your bi-polar and you can't take ssri's


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Sci_fli:

Very interesting stuff. Any changes in your symptoms yet?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

where exactly did you get that quote from dr. torch

Gary


----------

